# Wisconsin



## kherrmann3 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm in Waukesha, Wisconsin. :bunnydance: I'm between Madison and Milwaukee along I-94 if transport is ever needed. I am closer to Milwaukee... *shrug*

I know the way to Illinois well. I go to Gurnee quite frequently.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 3, 2009)

Wisconsinite reporting for duty, Sir! Err, Ma'am!

I live in Sheboygan, which is on Hwy 43 between Milwaukee and Green Bay. Transport is no problem. I also volunteer at the local humane society. Adopt my foster babies, darn it!!!

Oh, and anyone up for a get-together this summer? My house is tiny but my yard is nice.


----------



## Boz (Feb 7, 2009)

Wisconsinites Rule! Whoo!
I'm in Sheboygan. Can't help with transport or anything, yet. I also volunteer at the shelter. 

Oh, naturestee two of your babies were transferred to Grafton and I think one has an adoption possibly going through. We only have 16 bunnies at the shelter (a lot still but better then it was!)! If anyone is interested in one of your bunnies Billie is a sweetie! He's shy at first but once he's out he is such a lap bunny! And I had him out on the floor petting him and he was all sprawled out. It was soo adorable!

I'd be up for a get together Naturestee!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 7, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Oh, and anyone up for a get-together this summer? My house is tiny but my yard is nice.


Can I steal Oberon?


----------



## myheart (Feb 8, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Can I steal Oberon?



:duel

My Oberon!!!!


----------



## naturestee (Feb 9, 2009)

Whoa! My Oberon!!! 

But you can snuggle him.

Edit: Boz, who got moved? I figured they'd move Billie and the other single boy, since the other three are living in one cage. It's great if they can get adopted though.


----------



## Boz (Feb 10, 2009)

They moved two from the group of three. The littler rex mix girl and the boy. They were bonded and both neutered/spayed so they moved them. I think they actually went to the Petsmart in Grafton... I thought that's what I heard but it could have heard wrong. lol


----------



## myheart (Mar 24, 2009)

The Wisconsinite thread needs a little boost... I know we are "chattier" than this...

Anyhow, I will say that I live the farthest north along the lakeshore than anyone else who has posted this far in the Wisconsinite thread. I live in Manitowoc which is about forty minutes north of Sheboygan, and about forty-five minutes south of Green Bay when traveling on I-43. 

Transport/rescue not a problem as long as I am able to volunteer my friend without her knowing until a few days prior to travel. :coolness:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 24, 2009)

We should have an "RO get-together" this summer.


----------



## myheart (Mar 24, 2009)

That is Naturestee's department. She has been wanting to do something for a while, but things never seemed to fall together. I think it was partly the amount of time it took to foster Jazzy and her two litters, and the time to help Dora become strong, healthy, and a family member. 

Maybe, with a little help, things could come together this year.:biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 24, 2009)

We could join our evil bunny-napping forces together and steal Oberon!  We can share him! lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi. I' m new to RO. I just got my beautiful first rabbit, Sassy a few weeks ago. I adopted her. :biggrin2: She's Netherland Dwarf. Tonight I noticed some dry, flaky, (I'm guessing) skin between her shoulder blades. Her hair is fine. No missing hair. Should I be worried? Should I take her to vet? Also she is constantly grooming herself. Do rabbits do that? Don't laugh. I'm new to rabbits and I don't know. I've read quite a bit but never read that they groom alot.  Thanks.


----------



## myheart (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi SweetSassy,welcome to the RO Forum!!! Glad to see you found us! Congrats on your recent adoption!! Sassy does sound like a little sweetie. I will definitely watch for a Bunny Blog about her and hopefully get to see some great pics of her. 

Questions are always welcome on the forum, no matter how experienced a member is with rabbits. You might want to postyour questionseither in the Infirmary thread, or under Nutrition and Behavior. My guess would be that Sassy's dry skin might be more nutrition related than anything seeing as how she was recently adopted. Also because she was recently adopted, a vet check would be a great idea to make sure she is in good health to begin with. It would be great for Sassy to see a rabbit-savvy vet to look at her ears, eyes, teeth, and to feel her tummy to make sure things are okay. Sometimes there is no way of knowing how a rabbit was treated or fed prior to them entering your home. What is important is that you are Sassy's guardian now, and good information is what you need to get Sassy on the right track to excellent health. RO alsohas a great library with lot's of information. For a quick look-up on a bunny-issue, take a look there. If you would rather have another member respond, start a thread in the appropriate forum section. 

Just don't forget to share some pictures of little Sassy somewhere along the line! :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## SweetSassy (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I'm new to RO and I'm trying to figure out how it works. I'm not computer smart. Lol. I had Sassy vet checked and she was fine, except maybe some teeth issues. I contacted the lady I adopted her from and I'm gonna talk to her first, then if I have too I will takeSassy to vet. Thanks again for the info

I tried posting pic's of Sassy and I can't figure itout. Can you tell me where I need to go thatwill give me some directions on posting pic's? Thanks!!!! April


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 25, 2009)

MOO! That's my Wisconsin check-in.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 25, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> MOO! That's my Wisconsin check-in.


That's the "proper" Wisconsin check-in, too! Password accepted!


----------



## myheart (Mar 25, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> MOO! That's my Wisconsin check-in.



LOL.... :rofl:

Isn't that kind of a "rural" check-in for someone living around Madison?!! :?

myheart


----------



## myheart (Mar 25, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I tried posting pic's of Sassy and I can't figure itout. Can you tell me where I need to go thatwill give me some directions on posting pic's? Thanks!!!! April



April, it might helpful if you take a few minutes to navigate the forum to become familiar with threads. If you go into "Chat About the Forum," you will find a lot of helpful information. Here is the link to learn the "how to's" for posting pics and hyperlinks.... http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_forum.php?id=66 Hope this helps...

btw... good to hear that your vet has caught Sassy's dental issues early enough before they cause her a world of hurt. Have you scheduled a dental grinding for her yet, or does she have time to wait?


----------



## SweetSassy (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Myheart. Sassy has already had her teeth filed down bythevet cause her bottom teeth were grown over top her top teeth(like a under bite). The back teeth were grinding down at an angle. Which the vet said could cause cuts in her mouth. So this is gonna be a on going thing for the rest of her life.I will take very good care of her.We all love her.I adopted her from a rescue. And I feel good for helping an animal that needed a home. :rabbithop Thanks.


----------



## Boz (Mar 31, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> MOO! That's my Wisconsin check-in.


haha! I love it! :laughsmiley:


----------



## mandyjeank (Apr 25, 2009)

I live in Seymour wi now, but I will be moving to Appleton at the end of summer hopefully. I would be willing to transport if needed too. Oh yeah my name is Amanda.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 25, 2009)

'ello, Amanda! :biggrin2:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 27, 2009)

TF Julie


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 27, 2009)

Woohoo! Julie found the WI thread!  Hi, Julie (and friends!) :wave:


----------



## Boz (Jun 10, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Oh, and anyone up for a get-together this summer? My house is tiny but my yard is nice.


So are you planning anything Naturestee?
I can't believe summer's almost here! :shock:

I'll be officially free next Monday! WHOO!


----------



## naturestee (Jun 12, 2009)

Uh, yeah this will be the second year I considered that and then wasn't able to. With no job, I'd rather not spend the money.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 15, 2009)

To all RO Wisconsinites: We can keep each other in our thoughts. I hear you with job losses, and money constraints. I look at the 3 girls in the Rescue Me thread (that naturestee posted about at Sheboygan County Humane Society), and would suggest any funds go to "their care" instead of a picnic get-together.

With our sanctuary crew and rescue efforts, a 4-hour picnic would be awesome as a summer vacation. 

Yet I'd want to give the gasoline money (grocery money) to the silver, silver, black surrendered Trio of big-size girls (at SCHS) that need a sanctuary or forever-home placement ... instead of visiting with y'all at this time. 

You're in my thoughts,


----------



## Heather Designs (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi!

I'm new, I just got my four rabbits on Saturday. I live in Watertown, WI which is about an hour between Madison and Milwaukee.

I am self-employed and work out of my home so if anyone ever needs a rabbit sitter I have plenty of time. I have to warn you though, my rabbits are fiber rabbits and need to be happy to grow a good coat so I treat them like royalty. Your rabbits would get the same care and may not want to go home with you when you come back for them. LOL

If anyone wants to have a RO get together I would be happy to host one at my house. I like to host parties and such, it forces me to clean  I make a killer lasagna to boot!


----------



## Heather Designs (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know if you guys have heard about this or not but there is a rabbit show at the Jefferson County Fairgrounds this weekend. I am planning on going there on Saturday. If anyone else is going and wants to meet up let me know


----------



## myheart (Oct 6, 2009)

*Heather Designs wrote: *


> ...I make a killer lasagna to boot!


Killer Lasagna?!!!! Why didn't I see this sooner?!!!! I would have helped to get something organized for Killer Lasagna!!!! Man.... day late and a dollar short again....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 6, 2009)

We could always carpool!


----------



## harvest (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi to everyone in the Wisconsin thread. I thought I would jointhe gathering.Getting the hang of posting photos now, thankfully.


----------



## myheart (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Claire, how have you been? Glad to see you lurking around. Can't wait to see all of your pics of your fur-kids.  Cuddle-bun pics are my favorites... 

myheart


----------



## harvest (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Janet, take a look in the men and buns, naughty buns, and funny positions. My fur babes are all happy and healthy. Henry and Snuggles are in love (took 6 months) but my patience and my approach to the situation paid off. 

How are Partrick and Zappa, not to mention yourself?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Claire and kids! :wave:


----------



## KRSAS (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey Guys
We are in Appleton WI and are DESPERATE for foster homes!!! If any of you have a spare couple of feet we could use you! 

I posted a new thread in the Midwest listing under KR Small Animal Sanctuary! 

We are willing to bring the buns, cages, food, litter, anything to you! All we need is you to share a little love with a bunny who probably hasnt ever had too much!


----------



## harvest (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello, I periodically look at Petfinder to see what's going on with buns at the nearby shelters. I have one bun (Snuggs) from Manitowoc and one (Henry) from Sheboygan.I have two others, (Harvest and Pippin).I did notice your sanctuary has a lot of buns and Ilike that you give some background on their past. My husband and I would like more buns in the futureand they would have the best home in the world. 

Idon't thinkI couldfoster, I would become too attached,I would prefer to keepa rabbit forever. Right now someone who works with my husband has a bun which they keep in theirgarageand they don't want it,and I am under some pressure to take it.

I have plenty of room, but my buns have territory issues, and not that I couldn't work with that, but it can be tricky.My buns are not kept in a cage and free roam, just like a cat or dog,so they really do "own" their particular areas. House is well bun proofed. 

I have not ruled out another bun or two in the house. Snuggs is a lovely laid back lop and after initially beingoffended by Henry coming into her space she soon learned to love the little guy. I would like to offer agreat home toanother rabbit or two, I just have to think things over as it's obviously something I take seriously andif I had another bun it would be here for good. I would not entertain givingit up just because my other buns did not get alongwith it.

Will keep in touch and I hope you find more foster parents. I will give more thought to another adoption or two.


----------



## KRSAS (Nov 10, 2009)

Whenever you are ready, we are here! 

That is the one advantage to fostering, if a bunny doesnt get along with your family, then when it is adopted, you can try another one. It is a great way to find one that just "fits" I know it is hard to not get too attached but we have some AWESOME adopters and they almost always keep in touch and let us know how the bun is doing, send updates and pics, etc. 

We try to be honest about their past. We dont want people to think they have all had awesome lives and just happenned to show up here. Most of our buns have lived the hard life and we want people to know that these rabbits, while they may be harder to train at first, will LOVE anything you can offer.... everything is new and exciting and they will never feel deprived! 

We obviously love to have our bunnies go to free range homes but for those who that is not feasible for, we try to send the bunnies that dont want to be litter trained or who dont really care about outside time.... that way everyone is happy, especially the bunny. Our other solution to that is we are always willing to trade cages with people. If they have a small cage and want to adopt a cage bunny.... well then we are happy to upgrade them to a bigger cage free of charge. Anything we can do to help the kids out!

Ok.. that was my rambling for the day! Seriously though, if you ever want to meet any of the kids, let us know! Wed be happy to bring a few over so you can see how they interact with your bun-kids.


----------



## harvest (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello dear Wisconsin friends,

I had a day of trauma. I feared a day like this would inevitably come. Mrs Snuggles did not crave bananna, eat fresh Italian flat leaf parsley, use her litterbox, or indeed MOVE this morning! Mrs S could not have chosen a better day to be seriouslyunwell. I was off work and able to pay close attention and take promt action.

To cut a long story short. My bunny contacts here, Janet and Angela informed me of Dr Travis in Sheboygan a long time ago. Mrs S had major dental surgery at 6pm by Dr Travis, who was spot on with his diagnosis. She had a tooth removed and a big abscess debrided. Mrs S is in no way out of the woods, she is looking shell shocked at the moment and is very still and quiet. Henry (her mate) isvery perceptive and knows things are not normal in the house.

I am very grateful Dr Travis is knowlegable and took care of Snuggs problemIMMEDIATELY.It's going to be tough thing for her to recover from, but I feel we are giving her the best care we can. We love Snuggles she's the ultimate "cool" bunny, not a diva , not a show off, calm, sensible, laid back, humbleand adopted from Manitowoc Humane society about 2 years ago.


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 17, 2009)

So glad you were able to get her in and get things taken care of! Best healing wishes to Snuggles!


----------



## harvest (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy to report Snuggles is doing very well.My thanks go to Dr Travisand his Office Manager Karen. My husband and I gave Snuggles very agressive aftercare including injecting sub cut Lacted Ringers solution and feeding her Oxbow's Critical Care via a syringe, four times on the first post op day. Twenty Four hours post op, she was looking brilliant! She was hopping, grooming and nibbling on greens and really passing urine. Snuggs has to return to Dr Tavis in another week to have her tooth packing removed. She still has healing to do, and it's far from over, but so far so good.

We had afantastic vet, and between my husband and I we bothgaveexcellent post op care toSnuggs. Husband was brilliant with the syringe feeding and the sub cut fluids. My syringe feeding was a bit pathetic. Dr Travis knows his bunny medicine and we are glad he was available and acted immediately. We are still giving Snuggs oral antibiotics twice a day and watching her carefully. The best Christmas present though is to have Snuggs back on her feet and recovering. 

I give Thanks to Sheboygan Animal Hospital staff and Karen and Dr Travis for making Mrs Snuggles feel well again. I have to pray she heals after her tooth packing is removed and hope she does not have osteomyelitis in her jaw.


----------



## myheart (Dec 25, 2009)

Claire, I am so sorry that I amjust seeingyour posts now!!Sorryto hear that Mrs. Snuggs had dental problems. Poor little girl... if she was in the same amount of pain that my Patrick was in when he had his first emercency dental, I feel for her and all the worry you have had to go through.

I am so glad you kept the information about the Sheboygan Animal Hospital. They are a great group of doctors and staff who do their best to help out, especially with exotics. Dr. Travis is the best, and very patient with dealing with panicked parents when their fur-babies don't feel well. Good to hear that his dianosis was spot-on and that Snuggs is feeling better. 

Go Snuggs!!! Hope her next appointment goes well. Will Dr. Travis want to see her in a few months for dental checks? Patrick goes about ten weeks between his dental checks. 

Keep us posted... :hug:

myheart


----------



## mandyjeank (Jan 1, 2010)

This is Amanda, just so you guys know I live in Menasha now and not Seymour. Hope everyone has a safe and happy New Year.


----------



## harvest (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello and Happy New Year to everyone,

Next week Snuggs goes to Dr Travis for an upper incisor tooth filing procedure, and I hope he can show my husband and I how to perform this at home. Snuggs is a lovely amenable lady and my husband and I make a good team medically, so I am hoping we can do this. If it'snot possible then she will need to go to Dr Travisabout every 6 weeks for a file/trim.The following day Harvest and Pippin go to Dr T for their first ever dental examination! Otoscope initially and X rays if deemed necessary. I am so paranoid about a bun having an acute tooth issue or indeed any issue after the Snuggs experience.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 15, 2010)

I can imagine that if you were comfortable doing it, knew what you were doing, and had a Dremel, you could do it. Have you seen the Fast Up on Rabbit Care video about this? 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/FastUpOnRabbitCare#p/u/1/46slQO1APuw[/ame]

I doubt though that Snuggs would be real happy with you doing this, so I don't know.


----------



## harvest (Jan 16, 2010)

We have a smallrotary tool with 10 attachmentsand placing Snuggs on her back with husband holding her we can easily see the upper incisor tooth that requires filing down. Initially, I will see how this is done professionally, and of course Snuggs tolerance and cooperation will determine if this is feasible to perform at home. That tooth grew so quickly after it's lower mate was removed.


----------



## harvest (Jan 20, 2010)

I thought Snuggs recovery was too good to be true. She is at the Vet's right now (for her incisor file/trim) and he discovered the tooth abscess is coming back. He is removing more unhealthy tissue and perhaps bone also. I have not received a call yet to pick her up. The only good thing is that this was caught beforeit actuallymade her sick. I have been reading everything I can on jaw abscesses. I hope we can eradicate this, I know it can be tough to eliminate.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 20, 2010)

Is she on antibiotics? They may help to prevent the abscess from coming back. Mouth abscesses are very hard to keep from coming back because they're hard to clean, and the tissue often doesn't heal the way it's supposed to. I think a course of injectible Pen G would be very helpful.


----------



## harvest (Jan 20, 2010)

Snuggs was on oral antibiotics twice a day,for 2 weeks after her tooth was removed and abscess debrided (week before Christmas).The name escapes me now, but it was flavoured with apple. I am getting worriedas I have read all the infirmary threads. Her tooth cavity was packed post op for 2 weeks.The Vet warned me it would be "messy" this time. I am just waiting, have no idea how big this will be and how much pain she will be in.


----------



## polishgurl47 (Feb 15, 2010)

*mandyjeank wrote: *


> This is Amanda, just so you guys know I live in Menasha now and not Seymour. Hope everyone has a safe and happy New Year.


lol my names amanda too!


----------



## polishgurl47 (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh yea... Hello! my names Amanda and i live in Southern Wisconsin! I


----------



## Katie Kay (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey everyone i know i posted this already in a new topic but i am desperate! please if anyone knows of any pedigree mini lop show rabbits for sale please send me a message! i live in shell lake wisconsin. i am willing to drive a lil ways but not more than like 2 hours. please help me! i have been trying to find some rabbits for a long time! i want to take my love or rabbits to the next level and put some nice show rabbits out in my area. to see my full topic page and to post any locations go to the WI forum and find the topic that says URGENT WANTED:... thank you soooooo much!


----------



## polishgurl47 (Feb 17, 2010)

GO CHEESEHEADS!!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm not from Wisconsin... But I'm coming for visit to family. Well, My aunt anyways. She and I will be going to show's. So happy!! Anybody going to??::
-5/2/2010 Sunday
Red Cedar RBA, Rice lake , WI 
-5/8/2010 Saturday
Southwest WI RC, Dodgeville, WI...


----------



## Mia_ann (Jan 3, 2011)

Even though no one has posted for like a year, I'm Mia and I live on the Minnesota side of the state, right in the middle of Eau Claire and LaCrosse. Anyone on this side of the state with me? Seems like everyone is over in the East lol.....


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 3, 2011)

angieluv? 

:wave2

my hubby and I and three children lived for a year in Eau Claire. Nice to see another Wisconsinite. I would invite you to the Rabbit Rendezvous' in the Milwaukee area (bunny guardians get together and share photos and stories about their buns) but that's a distance to hike. ~ Welcome to RO.


----------



## hexi99 (May 29, 2011)

hello i am from north central wisconsin up by eau claire.. seems like most of you are all farther south. i have a mini lop named captain jack sparrow. he is a rescue and i have to trim his teeth every 2-3 weeks due to a dental issue. he is about 5-8 yrs old. when he was taken in by a friend until i could get ready for him she had to trim his teeth because the top ones had started to grow into his tongue and the bottom had grown up into his nose area. he has the most laid back personality. then i have my baby holland lop. she is a blue grey and was born 4-17-11 to my rescue bunny. there were 3 in the litter but mom killed the other 2 which were also blue grey females. we just took in a stray rabbit and a friend of mine took him and somebody adopted the mother rabbit. i take in rescue birds,chinchillas and rabbits from time to time and i have a wonderful group of friends that take some in or they help adopt them out to good homes. its expensive as we generally only take donations of food when they are going to their new homes,but its so worth it. i also have a wonderful 17 month old doberman pinscher named hexi and a pit bull/boxer cross named sereniti(reni for short). 
i guess i will shut up now and if you want to know more just ask! thanks for the area to talk to fellow wisconsinites


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 29, 2011)

Your rescued friends are lucky to have you. Thanks for all you do. Nice to see you introduce yourself. TF


----------



## hexi99 (May 29, 2011)

i actually did an intro last august but at the time i had a mini rex who we took in and he is at a new home with a nice family. its cool we can talk to people from wisconsin on here,i didnt know we had rabbit rescues i just thought that the rabbits went to the animal shelters.


----------

